# Dry Enzyme how to use?



## SirDrinkalot (9/4/17)

I'm back brewing after many years. I have been drinking low carb like Hahn Super Dry and Carlton Dry.
Yes that's right I admit that I drink low carb. Many go on forums saying its "for a friend". 
Not me.
Putting me down for my choice in beer won't really help me or other people searching for help on this subject. Please be nice guys.

I know the instructions say you add it with the yeast but I wondered if other people developed great ideas. I have been using it but it seems like it's not low carb.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## manticle (9/4/17)

Drink whatever you want mate - it's your beer.

I'm no help on the enzyme, having never used it but a low og, combined with low/long mash temp (if mashing) and either french saison or recultured coopers yeast will come close.

Different flavour to Carlton Dry but still dry, low residual sugar and refreshing.


----------



## rude (9/4/17)

Used to reculture Coopers Vintage one stubbie & throw it at a kit always stalled no wonder ( under pitched )

Went for help & was given a pkt of dry enzymes

Yep got the job done but the flavour wasn't for me

Manticles suggestion on a saison will get you in the dry catergory

Most low carb drinkers are worried about their weight so an alternative is less KiloJoules which would equate to lower alcohol
but I go down the English Ordinary Bitter route but that is definitely not dry they are full (mashed high )

Dont worry mate we will take it easy on you if you show some form but are  Hahn Super Dry and Carlton Dry.low carb ???


----------



## mr_wibble (10/4/17)

There's a couple of threads on this forum about making Japanese-style "dry" beers, maybe they'd be worth a read.

Normally, I'd find them for you, but because it's school holidays, we can't have good internets.
Anyone remember 1200 baud modems? It's like that, but not as reliable.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/4/17)

I'm very interested to hear some useful feedback regarding drying enzyme because a dry lager is a style I'd like to tackle in the near future. A quick search yields this: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/13443-dry-beer-enzyme/
Some discussion that descended into a slinging match pretty fast, and cue usual "why do you even want to make that style beer?" discussion. And of course an always useful post by Thirsty Boy, eliciting good discussion with a followup from MHB.

Garnering that info it seems using it 'as desired' is a based on what you want out of it and your recipe. Looks like the best way to control this is to add late in the mash or pre boil for a given amount of time, and extend this time to increase the attenuation. I'd be very keen to know how the big brewers use it, as they manage to get away with it on Carlton Dry and XXXX Gold which I'm assuming turns over at a very rapid rate in respective plants.
Note too there are comments about fermenting with dry enzymes taking a long time to finish - take care if bottling.


----------



## shacked (10/4/17)

Hello Sir!

I love XXXX gold in a tin. Great when you are camping or fishing and you want to crush 10+ of them! I think beer people can get carried away a lot of the time.

I've recent made a run of "macro" style lagers that have been delicious. With the stand out being a corona clone (pilsner, flaked corn, dextrose and just a touch of vienna). The keg was gone in 8 days. 

It might be a bit tricky with kits but with all grain you can do a super long low mash of some pale or pilsner malt; then use some simple sugar in the boil - say 10 to 15% sugar. Big pitch of lager yeast and I've got mine to become very dry on the finish.

Carbonation is also something to consider. The super drys and XXXX's of the world tend to carry more carbonation which I believe can result in "carbonic bite" - carbonic acid in solution. This can add to the perception of "dryness".

You could always try a lager style kit, add some simple sugar (say dextrose) and throw in a bit pitch of lager yeast (WLP833 might be a good one here) and ferment at 10C, with a ramp up to 16C after a week/ten days or so, then a long cold lagering. If it doesn't finish out how you like it, try the same recipe with your dry enzyme. 

Sorry that this is not directly about the enzyme but I hope it helps.


----------



## Shauna (17/11/18)

Hey,
I know this thread is a year old but I was wondering how you went working out how to use the enzyme?
I also drink low carb beer. I'm a type 1 diabetic and I realised that by drinking low carb beer I didn't have to worry about having extra insulin if I had a few beverages, the remaining carbs and the alcohol balance themselves out (ethanol reduces blood sugar levels, especially the following day).
I've just gotten back into brewing and haven't found many useful threads on the subject . 
Would appreciate hearing any tips on using it as well as anyone's experience with it.
Cheers!


----------



## /// (27/11/18)

Shauna check PM


----------

